# Format for DVD players



## livefortoday649 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a video in .avi format, but what format do I need to convert to, to play on my DVD recorder, please can anyone help?


----------



## BjarneDM (Dec 26, 2011)

*Toast* is _the_ program for converting and burning DVDs on a Mac. I don't know what kind of formats the program takes as input, but if .avi isn't supported, you can use *MPEG streamclip* to convert your .avi to a format that *Toast* can handle - but do make sure to read the requirements section for *MPEG streamclip* very carefully and make absolutely sure you've got all of the needed software.


----------

